# S8 Läd langsam, wenn es denn Lädt!



## JanJake (29. Dezember 2017)

*S8 Läd langsam, wenn es denn Lädt!*

Hallo, 

ich habe ein Problem mit meinem S8. Klemme es eben Abends an das Ladegerät, wie auch gestern Abend und wunderte mich heute morgen das es immer noch bei 21% war! Dabei achte ich immer darauf das auch die Rote LED zum Laden an ist. So schlau ist man dann doch! Am Kabel liegt es nicht, dass habe ich mehrfach nach gesehen. Es passiert auch nicht immer, aber eben hin und wieder, was schon blöd ist. 

Das es auch ein Update zuletzt gab, wodurch einige eben langsamer laden als andere weiß ich auch, dass stört mich gar nicht! Langsamer laden kommt mir eher gelegen und ist auch besser für die Akkus, die heute doch schon sehr belastet werden! 

Woran könnte das denn liegen? Ladegerät habe ich sowohl das vom S8 als auch das vom S6 Edge schon getestet. Sind beides Ladegeräte mit 5V und 2A Ladestrom. 

Benutzt wird das Handy für Telefonieren, WA, Internet und die einzigen Spiele die ich darauf zocke sind Real Racing 3 und RollerCoaster Tycoon Classic. 

Hat wer eine Idee? 

Handy bekam ich einen Tag nach dem offiziellen Retail release! (Scheiß Telekom lieferte es zu spät)


----------



## taks (29. Dezember 2017)

*AW: S8 Läd langsam, wenn es denn Lädt!*

Mal ein anderes Kabel versucht?


----------



## aloha84 (29. Dezember 2017)

*AW: S8 Läd langsam, wenn es denn Lädt!*

Dreck im USB-Port?


----------



## Eckism (29. Dezember 2017)

*AW: S8 Läd langsam, wenn es denn Lädt!*

Sollen wohl wieder Akkuprobleme bei S8+ und beim Note 8 geben... möglich, das auch das S8 betroffen ist.

Samsung: Galaxy Note 8 hat ein Akku-Problem - AndroidPIT


----------



## Abductee (29. Dezember 2017)

*AW: S8 Läd langsam, wenn es denn Lädt!*

Erfolgt da die Reklamation/Austausch eigentlich über die Telekom oder über Samsung direkt?


----------



## Eckism (29. Dezember 2017)

*AW: S8 Läd langsam, wenn es denn Lädt!*

Ich denke mal über die Telekom...sind ja im Grunde deren Geräte und nicht die der Kunden.


----------



## JanJake (29. Dezember 2017)

*AW: S8 Läd langsam, wenn es denn Lädt!*

Anderes Kabel schon einmal probiert, genau das gleiche. Anschluss erscheint auch sauber. Achte auch immer darauf das eben nichts damit passiert! Dafür ist es mir doch im Handel zu teuer das es kaputt geht. Spiderman App gab es bei mir auch noch nie! 

Sogar das S6 Edge was ich davor hatte im Einsatz, ist immer noch wie aus der Verpackung, nichts verkratzt oder sonst was. 

Zur not besorge ich mir einfach mal ein Kabel und schaue wie es dann ist. Vielleicht auch einmal am PC auflagen, geht schließlich auch ohne Probleme.


----------



## taks (29. Dezember 2017)

*AW: S8 Läd langsam, wenn es denn Lädt!*

Eigentlich ist es ganz einfach: Wenn am gleichen Netzteil/Kabel wo das S8 nicht lädt ein anderes Gerät geladen werden kann -> S8 = defekt


----------



## Eckism (29. Dezember 2017)

*AW: S8 Läd langsam, wenn es denn Lädt!*

Mein S6 Edge hat aber kurz vorm Wechsel das gleiche Problem, aus/einstecken bzw. Neustart hat immer funktioniert.


----------

